# First board setup - advice?



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

Was hoping to get thoughts on first boards for myself and my husband. We are both just starting out in the sport, starting to venture into blues and landing small jumps in the terrain park. 

I am 5'3", 120 lbs, 7.5 size boot - found a deal for a Burton Lux with Burton Citizen bindings for <$300. Curious if this would be a good first board/bindings and what size I should look at - comes in 147 or 150. Weight-wise I seem to be more towards the 150 but that's a lot longer than the rental boards I've ridden so far. 

My husband is 5'11", 185lbs, size 12 boots. There are so many different opinions on wide/mid-wide boards, not sure what to look for. He found a good deal on the Burton Bullet (wide) and the Burton Clash. 

Any advice would be appreciated. 

Thanks!


----------

